# Babies never mentioned in readings - should I be concerned??



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there - just looking for some opinions!

I live going to spiritualist churches and having tarot/mediumship readings and have had many readings and messages over the years. I am planning on trying for a much-longed-for baby in a few months and this is something I have been planning for years. Many of the messages have came true and just a few months ago I had a tarot/medium reading and everything is starting to come true - just as predicted, the reader has been spot on so far.

What really worries me is that no-one has ever mentioned me having a baby (apart from 1 medium in Australia when I lived there - he said I'd return to oz and he could tell I was worried about my ticking clock but I had more time than I thought).

I am kinda worried about the lack of predictions. Surely mediums would pick up such a huge life-change?? Or not??


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone??


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure that I am going to help but just to say that I have seen three different readers over the last few months all predicting different things. I think I kind of now think- whatever will be my destiny, will be. Taking a long time to learn to accept things - you just never really know what is round the corner- you just got to enjoy the here and now really. 
I really had hoped to find a good psychic who would be able to confirm things either way - in truth, it has made me question the whole industry.... X


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for that. I'm just a bit concerned bc a recent reading I had never mentioned babies at all and she has been spot on with all the other predictions so I reckon babies can't be featuring for me any time soon 

Perhaps I should stay away from psychics ATM - I try to take what they say with a pinch of salt but it's always lingering in the back of my mind...


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Heidi -
i have friends that are psychic - 
sometimes they get it right sometimes they do not -
some are better than others!  
some are mediums, others are clairvoyant, some just starting out...............
at the end of the day trust YOUR intuition, and listen to YOUR inner voice -
where there is a will there is a way, especially nowadays with modern technology and some money!
go for your dream of a child, and let nothing get in your way,
forget about 'predictions' -
make your own destiny -
God helps those who help themselves -
and above all never give up hope -
where there is life there is hope        
WHEN i get my BFP (note i said WHEN not IF)..............
then i will be living testimony of hope    
much love,
Morganna xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi morganna, i wouldnt read too much into children not coming through for you in your readings. even medium is different and their strengths are different. remember that messages from your loved ones in spirit are having to be passed down through another person and sometimes they dont have the time to say everything they want to. i was once told id be a mother when i was 21 - im 23 and i have no children, iv also had readings in the past few years where they have told me they have seen a baby coming to me soon - but its never to me itts always been my friends/family. so they dont always get things spot on. 

if your looking for a spiritual answer to your dreams perhaps next time before you go speak to the people you have in spirit and ask them, if there is anythign in your future for you. or perhaps say to the person doing the reading that you have 1 question and spirit know what it is, and see if an answer comes up = but remember dont tell them what you want to know as there are alot of people out there who claim to be something they arent and would give you an answer that may not be the truth. 

you could also try spiritual healing - if you go to a spiritualist church ( if its a real one) they should do an opportunity for spiritual healing, its very relaxing and i know ladies who go everyweek to keep their bodies healthy in preparation for a baby. 

but remember just because it hasnt come through does not mean it isnt going to happen for you, perhaps there have just been more important/relevent things needed for what has been happening in your life at that time xxx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

hi the temptress -
it was heidi that asked the question resychics
just thought i would let you know -
sounds like good advice though 
morganna xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

ooops my mistake - sorry, i was using my mobile lol it only shows the names doesnt always show the post lol again my appologies xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

no probs xxx


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies girls.

It does worry me bc surely a huge event like having a child would be foreseen. The most recent mediums predictions have all started to come true and the fact babies/pregnancy wasn't even mentioned worries me 

I am just going to leave it up to fate!

Maybe I should start thinking about a plan B ...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i get so worried if i toss a coin and say 'heads i'll have a baby' and then it comes up tails. I spend my life looking for some positive sign, something to cling on to to *prove* it will happen eventually. I can't find ANYTHING! it's such a worry! The trouble is... life is unpredictable most of the time. Even when i have felt certain about something, it hasn't always (or even ever!) had the effect i expected. I've been wrong many times. So the thing is, even if i found the mysterious proof, something that said 'yes, things will be ok', i couldn't count on it! 

i guess all there is is hope, in the end. 

the most valuable thing i think you can get from readings is to study your own reaction to what you are told. This is where the real insight comes...If every time you get a reading the thing on your mind is babies, well, 'babies' is important to you. Nobody could give you a reading that could possibly mention everything that could be going to happen to you.. it would take a lifetime...  all we can do is think 'hey, now i know how i feel about whether X happens or not', 'now i know what is more important to me'..

still i will still be looking for that magical proof.. can't seem to help myself!


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

I'm due to start TTC with my coparent in a few weeks. Nearly everything the medium said 7 months ago have came true - some haven't happened yet. I am still concerned that pregnancies and babies was never even mentioned... it makes me worried. Sometimes I wish I hadn't got a reading 

Time will tell I guess...


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

I have had good and bad. Initially I was told twins (never happened) and then that I would have a boy and a girl very close together. I was then told (same woman over about 7 years) that  was planning on going to America but we would have to go early or we wouldn't go because I would be pregnant and heavily pregnant by my birthday (November) and that it would be a baby boy. This happened like that but 4 years after seeing her at the time never realised we would have fertility issues.

I then saw another woman who said I wouldn't have children and that there would be no point in throwing money after it!!!! I was devastated.

January I saw someone else and she said I would have a baby girl and that she would be a Pisces I am waiting to test tomorrow and should it be a BFP the baby will be, and the baby boy I had was born 10 days after my birthday so she was right also.

I think maybe when you have been beore if It wasn't on your mind they may have not picked up on it. Not sure about the Spiritual evenings as I do think there are some that are fake but if you can find genuine ones it is definitely worth a go.

Don't give up though, all the good ones I saw have been on recommendation


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wanted to post an update: 

As I write this I have a gorgeous 4 week old baby girl cuddling me - my daughter!

This is in spite of no psychic/medium ever predicting I'd have a baby. In fact, 1 horrible medium told me id never have children!

So don't ever feel hopeless by negative predictions. Keep trying to achieve your dreams and leave things up to fate.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

congratulations!  

my little guy is nearly two! i must have posted in this thread just a few months before conceiving him.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovely news  Congratulations both of you x


----------



## Cupid87 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats Heidi x


----------



## AspiringMummy (Mar 8, 2017)

I had my one and only angel card reading around 3 years ago, about 2 weeks after I had come off the pill to begin trying for a baby. She confidently told me she saw children in my future soon, and that we wouldn't have any problems there. 3 years TTC, and 1 fresh, 1 frozen cycle later, I can confidently say she was spouting absolute codswallop!!!!!! I'm not sure I'd see anyone else for fear of being given yet more false hope. What will be will be, much as I'd give anything for a crystal ball to tell me the truth about my future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

